# Are Terracotta pots Safe?



## newgirl40 (Feb 29, 2008)

I would like to add a terracotta pot in my aquarium.
Are they safe? Do i need to boil it or something first?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

bleach normal ratio i think 20;1( not sure new to freshwater) for a day then let it sit in distilled a day. then dry for a day.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
personally i would just wash them in very hot water
and give them a scrub with a nail brush or something similar,
where have you got them from ?


----------



## newgirl40 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have been having it for a couple years? 
I think i'll try it! Thanks!


----------

